# Samoyed Breeder?



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I’m on the Sammy forums too but just in case, if someone knows of a good Samoyed breeder in the Pacific Northwest (BC, Alberta, WA? - should Covid ever end) please let me know!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here's the link for the Samoyed Club-









Samoyed Club of America


Promoting the well being and future of the Samoyed breed. The official AKC breed club for the Samoyed since 1923.




www.samoyedclubofamerica.org


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

If you're on Instagram you can ask my friend @icedsnowberry where she got hers from in Alberta


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I just saw a nice litter go to homes earlier this winter here in Anchorage. It was the breeders first litter. She has very nice show dogs and they are fabulous looking. I’ll PM you.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

3Pebs3 said:


> If you're on Instagram you can ask my friend @icedsnowberry where she got hers from in Alberta


i just did!


----------

